# Silly 40K



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys / girls

I just felt like making a fun thread that can make fun of some of the more serious aspects of 40K, this can be anything from changing or adding part of a quote to make it funny. Or posting funny 40K related pictures. Lets see what we get :biggrin:

i didn't make this one, but i saw it.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!
SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!
MILK FOR THE KHORNEFLAKES!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Two Ultramarines are doing sentry duty, and one say's to the other" Boy, I sure am glad for the waste reclamation units in these power armour suit's, 'cause I've had to crap since we left the rhino". The other marine replies" Dude, we don't have waste reclamation unit's in these suit's, you're thinking of terminator armour". The first marine replies" Oh crap!"


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't find the picture, but I remember seeing some guys at a tournament wearing t-shirts that said "Image is Nothing, Blood is Everything, Obey your 'Thirster" with "Khorne" written in the Sprite font.

It made me chuckle.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

And for those who follow Tzeentch and are drug addicts.

"All is Angel Dust"


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My favorite drinking game "Warhammered"









The Emporer protects Condoms the only to do it in the 40K









Finally my favorite picture of some guys Eldar stuff.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't recognise that, is it a Forge World model?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Theres Eldar in that picture


----------



## Babu Dhakal (Jan 10, 2012)

TheSpore said:


> Theres Eldar in that picture


There is??!?!:shok:


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

I can only a combination of favorite and stuff. 

Btw what's up with the new colours? Abaddon-black!? Wasn't Chaos-black dark enough?
I think Abaddon is just lol-evil.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i recently paid 20 teeth for squiggoth insurance and the other day it was blown to bits by a titan i went back to make a claim to get another one and i received a squig that was painted green.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

Why are Cadians officers balls bigger than Tallarn officers balls?








They sell more tickets.......


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't help laughing at every time I see this


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey I remember this thread. I wonder if This can pick up again


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The fact that Makari the Grot is considered lucky because he lived long enough to be sat on by Ghasgkull Thraka.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> The fact that Makari the Grot is considered lucky because he lived long enough to be sat on by Ghasgkull Thraka.


As it was announced at the Grot's lifetime achievment awards


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I found it funny Marines can sing real.

Hey Spore hows it been?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Space Marine Warrior Song Music Video - YouTube
> 
> I found it funny Marines can sing real.
> 
> Hey Spore hows it been?


Been good old friend, busy as all hell, like usual how is life


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

the image of the dude on the lemuns russ saying 'take me closer so i can hit them with my sword'

Also i think Space Marines are very much like Darleks, the one thing that can stop them is stairs. . . . specifically wooden ones. . . . I imagine one of these 40ish stone men trying to walk up the stairs in my house. . . .


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

In the grim darkness of the far future there is only.......Dancing!!!!

Imagine it Dancing with Stars (40k Edition)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

_In the grim darkness of the future, there is only..._ the Thunderwolves Trust. It's just like the Dogs Trust, but is full of unloved, unwanted thunderwolves that have grown too big for their owners or been abandoned on boxing day...

An Thunderwolf is for life, not just for Christmas people!!

View attachment 959935441


View attachment 959935442


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook. It makes me laugh because it is so true. :biggrin:

View attachment 959935443


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The following videos are rather retarded, and can damage your sanity. 
















And of course,


----------

